# Sega or Saega?



## Lubbo (Mar 23, 2010)

well, ive been watching reviews and videos on games and ive come across this many times, Americans say Saega, I say Sega (how its spelt), i was just wondering how do you people say the word? am i right? i dont know...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Sayga.


Never heard the beginning of a Sonic Mega Drive game?


----------



## Raika (Mar 23, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Sayga.


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 23, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Sayga.
> 
> 
> Never heard the beginning of a Sonic Mega Drive game?



Same sound as Saega


Never played one, unfortunately...?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Mar 23, 2010)

That's how I say it.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

How you say it - this generation


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 23, 2010)

I pronounce it as "SEH-GAH"


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 23, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> How you say it - this generation


No, this is how you say it this Generation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## Elritha (Mar 23, 2010)

Pretty much the same way it's pronounced when you boot up Sonic 1.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 23, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Pretty much the same way it's pronounced when you boot up Sonic 1.



Exactly the same here, I think those Amerikan's are just trying to be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But of course, they are not... (except for a couple which are worth a mention...)


----------



## Sumea (Mar 23, 2010)

Fun to be Finnish - we actually pronounce Japanese stuff right naturally - If you read my message and do not see millions of SEGA logo videos, enable your flash and start listening... and that is just how Finnish also would read out loud text "SEGA"

I would link the frikin' 90's Finnish commercial of "16-BIT SEGA!" (as it said) to prove my point but that would be boring.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Say gah

Saega sounds completely different to me, as I pronounce it like in Latin D:


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 24, 2010)

I pronounce it Seh-Gah, though there IS a bit of an "ay" sound.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 24, 2010)

either Seh-Gah or say-gah,  do not pay attention really


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm, say-gah i guess?


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2010)

i don't give a shit what the company wants to be called, i will call them see-gah if i want to..


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

Say-gah but I suppose that's because I'm American and I also grew up on the original Sonic games and that's how  it's pronounced in the opening XD


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 24, 2010)

Any way other than the way it's said in any intro is incorrect.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 24, 2010)

Say-gah same way I've been saying it since I played my first sonic game.


----------



## moosh01 (Mar 24, 2010)

Take your pick.


----------



## Advi (Mar 24, 2010)

Say-gah

that's what it said on my old Game Gear...


----------



## choconado (Mar 24, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> Fun to be Finnish - we actually pronounce Japanese stuff right naturally - If you read my message and do not see millions of SEGA logo videos, enable your flash and start listening... and that is just how Finnish also would read out loud text "SEGA"
> 
> I would link the frikin' 90's Finnish commercial of "16-BIT SEGA!" (as it said) to prove my point but that would be boring.




Fun fact:  Sega is not a Japanese word.  The company was founded by an ex-pat American, and the title is short for "Selected Games" as they originally called themselves making pachinko machines; the chips in the machines said "SE-GA" and that's where it took off.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 24, 2010)

Say-gah is the correct pronunciation.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 24, 2010)

moosh01 said:
			
		

> Take your pick.



I voted say-gah like on the intros.
And that video I like how they slag off nintendo "Genesis does what Nintendon't" They would never get away with it nowadays lawsuits


----------



## cracker (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmmm this is a deep thought here...

Say-Guh

I suppose the proper pronunciation of it would be

Suh-Gay

considering it is short for Service Games.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 24, 2010)

SEGA


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 24, 2010)

Say-Ga.

Seemed to be the proper way to say it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 25, 2010)

I have never heard of "Sega" be pronounced by anyone in that way, let alone heard anything other than "say-gah" or "seh-gah" IS THIS A LIE ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  ARE YOU LYING ABOUT HEARING PEOPLE PRONOUNCE SEGA ALL CRAZY ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2010)

I say it like "Say-gah", like they used to in their earlier games. Remember the guys who used to go "Seeeeeee-gaaaaa!" at the title screen?

Although I don't usually say Sega that much, most of the time I only mention it here. My friends aren't as big video game knowledge people as I am.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 25, 2010)

I pronounce it "Seh-Gah". So since I pronounce it like that, my pronunciation is automatically 100% correct and anyone who says it in the Japanese or their natural way is a retarded babble monkey.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 25, 2010)

Seh-gah. 

"seg" as in Segment
then "Gah"


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 25, 2010)

I've always used "Sae-ga."  In fact, I've never heard anyone pronounce it "See-ga" before, so I'm quite surprised at the poll results.


----------



## updowners (Mar 25, 2010)

Where's the "Either way" option?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I use both...I don't really care which is used.  But I suppose, since it's used, the officially used pronunciation is "Sey-Gah", guess that's what's right.


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 25, 2010)

hmm well i guess i should start saying Sae-ga/Say-ga if thats the proper way lol


----------



## toguro_max (Mar 25, 2010)

Seh-gah is the pronunciation of the Japanese, therefore the "correct". It's katakana is セガ, which reads SEH (like SEgment, as mentioned above) and GA (like GArden).
Americans tend to "americanize" words, like Naruto, Avatar (the last airbender) Toph, and other "japanese" names. Most probaly it's not "intentional", but a matter of "native" way of pronouncig stuff...


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 25, 2010)

I pronounce it Seh-gah


----------



## Fat D (Mar 25, 2010)

Depends.. Sometimes Saygah, sometimes Seggah. Zehgah when I speak German.


----------



## user0002 (Mar 25, 2010)

If speaking to another Finn I just say Seega, but if I'm speaking to someone who doesn't speak Finnish I say Sayga.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 25, 2010)

user0002 said:
			
		

> If speaking to another Finn I just say Seega, but if I'm speaking to someone who doesn't speak Finnish I say Sayga.


AS said: WE finns actually pronounce same way as Japanese pronounce it - thus, pronouncing it how it is meant to be pronounced.

In before "NINJA GAYDEN!"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Say-Guh. The proper way.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 25, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> Sumea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to blow up your spot... but it's Service Games. And they started in Honolulu making basic coin games (more pinball, if memory serves) for gentlemen in the Military *Service*.

As for the original question: Say-Gah. That's what i've been saying since playing Double Dragon on the Master System (and sonic proved me right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ToiletDS (Mar 25, 2010)

SayGa.


----------



## choconado (Mar 25, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> choconado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




np.  I knew I was getting a few details wrong (I always want to say selected for some reason and can never remember service) the point is still valid though:  Sega isn't a Japanese word, and Sumea's multiple posts claiming superiority how Finns say the word the way the Japanese intend make him look foolish.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 25, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet finnish pronounce it same way as it says in logos (as in Read it out loud from text JUST as it is said in the logos)

Also, SEGA headquarters from 1952 onwards were in japan, where the north american BRANCH was in Los angeles and European BRANCH is in london

So sega was japanese company at least 20 years before whole video games came in.

And I never claimed It being japanese word, but that finnish READ OUT LOUD word sega as the sega logos say it (What should be mark of how they meant it to be said).


And if anything else; I still can pull Ninja Gaiden on you.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 26, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> choconado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it wasn't a Japanese company. At all. It was founded by an American in Honolulu, and moved to Japan, but was still an American company for US soldiers.


----------



## choconado (Mar 26, 2010)

And Wild points out the flaw in your logic.  My point was stop acting like such an elitist anti-American douche when you're clearly looking foolish in your main argument.

Though I will admit to pronouncing "Gaiden" "GAY-den" for a time in my childhood.  Probably a lot less than most Amerikaners though.  It's pronounced "GUY-den" right?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 26, 2010)

I pronounce it the proper way, the same way they do when you boot up sonic one and almost every other megadrive game.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 27, 2010)

Seh-gah.

This pronunciation thing also affects Mario. Mah-ree-oh or May-ree-oh?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 27, 2010)

It's Mah-ree-oh.  It's an Italian name.  Doesn't have any other true pronunciations.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 27, 2010)

Nobody in the history of god has ever said "may-ree-oh" you are inventing lies


----------



## Sumea (Mar 27, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> And Wild points out the flaw in your logic.  My point was stop acting like such an elitist anti-American douche when you're clearly looking foolish in your main argument.
> 
> Though I will admit to pronouncing "Gaiden" "GAY-den" for a time in my childhood.  Probably a lot less than most Amerikaners though.  It's pronounced "GUY-den" right?



All I still said was that finnish Pronounce it same way as the (JAPANESE MADE) Logo thing says it. Then I pointed finnish pronouncing anything japanese related from text naturally out loud. Sega may not be Japanese company but Still I as Finnish read SeGa from paper same way as the logo says it.

You still have argued to this time that the LOGO is pronouncing it wrong(?) I just pointed out that it was Japanese located for 20 years before consoles started to come in even. (what makes it slowly pretty japanese)

Meh. It may not be japanese company, nor japanese word, still how the sega itself made the logo; finnish say it same way. You still are latching on the fact I called it japanese company (what it has been for 50 years) when I still said that I as Finn still pronounce it same way as the Logo says (not as the japanese says it) 

Is trolling THAT dear to you?

anyway; something to laugh about:


(DAMN that ad is just so weird)


----------



## choconado (Mar 28, 2010)

well, that ultra awesome commercial bridges our gap my Finnish adversary.  Because frankly, it sounds like they say "SAY-ga", which is how all the American commercials and games pronounced it.

And sorry for the troll-like behavior, didn't really mean to be an ass, but you were sounding kinda trollish yourself with the equal focus on the other side of the Sega Nationality argument.  What's funny is if you pull these facts on a Japanese Sega fanboy....


----------



## MissingNo._ (Mar 28, 2010)

SEGA



			
				yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Nobody in the history of god has ever said "may-ree-oh" you are inventing lies



Hm... Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story, perhaps?

Oh, and in Nintendo Power, on the review for Sonic the Hedgehog 4, the developer says that it even has the SAAAAAAAAAAAY-GA logo sound. Notice he says SAYGA instead of SEGA. So I think thats officially how it's meant to say (unless he's on crack; it still doesn't make sense to me.

Oh, and by the way, the SEGA logo sound from Sonic 3D Blast sucks.
The one from Sonic Spinball rocks.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 28, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> well, that ultra awesome commercial bridges our gap my Finnish adversary.  Because frankly, it sounds like they say "SAY-ga", which is how all the American commercials and games pronounced it.
> 
> And sorry for the troll-like behavior, didn't really mean to be an ass, but you were sounding kinda trollish yourself with the equal focus on the other side of the Sega Nationality argument.  What's funny is if you pull these facts on a Japanese Sega fanboy....



Yeah, sorry. For me it is bit unclear what you can mean with "Sega" and "Sayga"

Finnish have only one way to read one letter. Letter e sounds same as in that commercial on every word and sentence. I know pronouncing of English but the "Say-ga" and other stuff make me confused of what it means to spell out in sound. (to me it added extra "i" letter in my mind what is not part of sega word but still when thinking; if you pronounce Say - without the Y and ga it is the same)


----------



## choconado (Mar 28, 2010)

I think my favorite Genesis loading screen that says it out loud is Comix Zone:  "Check, 1..2..SAAAAAYY-GAAAAA"


----------

